# red creek labor day weekend



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

is anyone going to red creek this weekend for the mudfest???


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

no:nutkick: we going to ccc


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like a few of us will be there, our place to stay fell through at ccc, an my ole bones just cant take the tent an sleeping bag.


----------

